# We got a Dell (gaming question)



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

We decided to purchase a Dell tonight. My husband built it online with the Dell Tech guy. Anyway he bought a desktop Dell XPS 210 with 3 gig / 320 and a dual processor and windows XP instead of Vista. (Sorry I'm not up on computer lingo, so just coping what he wrote on this paper.) He did say he upgraded the video and sound card, but I don't know to what. 

Anyway I love to play SIms 2 and all the expand packs....but after he bought it I was reading the reviews.....and some people said it wasn't good for 3D type games, because of the half height of the video card (whatever that means).....because this is a slimline computer. But theirs only had 1 or 2 gigs but some had 500 (whatever that is...sorry..lol) 

Can I play my games on this, without crashing and slow play? Will it be plenty of room, in case Sims 3 comes out and requires more?


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

That'll be more than enough...

R


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

what video card did you put in the machine? there are 3 options for that system. 

Your machine is new enough, vista might be an issue. Check out http://compsimgames.about.com/gi/dy...//thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=281 for more issues with vista and sim2


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for ya'll help. Just got the order confirmation in the email. Here is exactly what we got:

XPS 210,Intel Core 2 Duo Processor,E6600 (2.4GHz,1066FSB) with 4MB Cache 
311-7724 1 3GB DDR2 SDRAM AT 667MHZ 
310-8164 1 Dell USB KEYBOARD 
310-7966 1 Dell Optical USB Mouse 
320-6143 1 Consumer Performance 22W (SP2208WFP),XPS DT 
320-6281 1 256MB ATI RADEON HD 2400 Pro 
310-8327 1 Dell 926 Printer Driver 
341-3189 1 320GB Serial ATA 2 Hard Drive (7200RPM) 
341-2299 1 No Floppy Drive Included 
420-4938 1 *Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition*,Service Pack 2,English 
420-4927 1 Windows Media Player 10 
420-5924 1 Icon Consolidation Application 
420-5769 1 Internet Search and Portal 
412-0688 1 Image Restore 
420-6995 1 DELL SUPPORT 3.4,DIM/INSP 
463-2282 1 Dell Owners Manual installed on your system,click on icon after system set-up to access 
310-8617 1 Thank you for choosing Dell 
420-7622 1 DELL SUPPORT CENTER 2.0 
310-5678 1 Mouse included with Keyboard purchase 
430-0441 1 Integrated 10/100 Ethernet 
313-2823 1 Integrated 56K MDC Data/Fax modem 
420-7468 1 ADOBE ACROBAT READER 8.1 DIM/INSP 
313-4481 1 8X DVD+/-RW Drive 
420-5780 1 Sonic Cineplayer


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you should be good to go, lol. 




> Overview GPU Specifications
> 
> ATI Radeonâ¢ HD 2400 Series - GPU Specifications
> ATI Radeonâ¢ HD 2400 Feature Summary
> ...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

YOu have more than enough ram, cpu, disk. Your video is a little low on memory but will support sim2. cant guarantee sim3 or other high end games.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

If you were looking for a gaming computer, should've taken a look at the Alienware computers. These are gaming computers with all the goodies. I think Dell bought them out a couple of yrs. ago. Neat looking computers..


.


----------

